# 1960 Dragmaster



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... the winner of the Top Eliminator title at the very first drag race held at Amarillo Dragway in April, 1960 .............. the Dragmaster owned by Jim Nelson and Dode Martin .......... driven by Dode Martin


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

A nice bit of nostalgia there!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I love the old dragsters - nice one!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*That is so very, very cool... Very clean looking old dragster!!! Awesome!!!*


----------

